# 1/32nd scale 2 axle English Coaches



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Attached is a Bmp of the coaches I plan to start as I have finnaly almost finished my Jumbos Goods train (and a couple others). They are based upon pictures provided by Ernie Noa. The plan is a stained finish. I have started creating the laser files.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You have considered the Bachmann "Thomas" coaches, which are close to those you propose to build?


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

They are much to big for Gauge 1.Also, I am st on a wood finish and the journey is a big part of the fun. I do alreadt have the Thomas coches in a modified state, two-tone paint, interiors and the end with the face properly sorted out. 

Dave


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I was able to test cut a chassis today and it went together with no drama. Hopefully by the next weekend I will have all the file prepared for the 2nds. I will post some pictures shortly.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Chassis #1, couple of minor tweeks and I'll be ready to cut several.
























Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Dave, that looks NICE!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that looks NICE! 
Very nice - I see why you weren't interested in the Thomas plastic stuff! 
(I built an IP Engineering Railcar from a wooden kit - much the same construction as yours?) 
Please don't forget to equalize the suspension - most large scale tracks are not flat! I used the scheme that was prevalent on OO/HO years ago. On one axle, let the axle box ride in a slot, with the axle normally at the top of the slot. A small spring presses the axle bearing down, so when a bump is met, one of the axle ends can move down and keep the wheel on the track.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Attached are a sample of the 2nd class. You are seeing the corner window and the first door. Ignore the crappy finish as it was just banged on from a rattle can. The last picture shows what the inside of the coach will look like. Obviosly, there will be an interior window molding to retain the window.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Chassis V2. Shown is with no priming and has functional leaf springs. I plan to pull a couple around tomorrow.








DJ


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Finaly some more progress. I have four built to this stage. I have started the roof pattern. Lots of detail bits to make.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Really looking nice Dave!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Any more pix Dave? Like to see as many as possible to help me assemble my kits.


----------

